# Long Island Retriever FTC



## Brian 23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Everyone...

Open will be at the Quarry 9am start

Qualifying will be at the Ditchfield 8am start

Good luck to all participants 

Katherine


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Katherine, thank you for posting the locations of the qualifying and open. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Brian 23 (Mar 22, 2011)

No problem  I will post at the end of each day where we will be for the next day as well as start time and will also post call backs and placements  

Katherine


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Sorry I won't be there. Next time.


----------



## Brian 23 (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope so G  That's ok at least I get to see you friday the 14th ;-) and I get to actually dress nice with heels and all lol...have a great weekend 


Katherine


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open is a triple with 2 retired. Q is straight up triple no retired.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying - 22 back to land blind and water blind:
1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,13,14,16,17,18,19,23,25,26,27,29,30,34


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying: Ten back 2 water marks 3 4 7 10 18 19 23 27 30 34


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Qualifying results:
1st Holland Cliffs Seaside Sanibel O/H Milly Welsh
2nd Happydaugh Strikes Gold O/H Ann Strathern
3rd Black Magic's Return to Lender O/Wendy Buckler H/Newt Cropper
4th Trippe Creek's River O/H Phyllis McGinn
RJ: CK's Nemo O'Fox Hill Farm O/Sandi McCourt H/Bill Thompson
Jams:
Canalsides Little Bit of Magic O/H Jeff Hart
Redlion's Notorious Wren O/H Jane Pappler
Ponderosa's Little Hoss O/H Joe Lescisko
Wildrose High on Pizzaz Hattie O/H Ron Montgomery


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Anyone know if they finished the open or any callbacks


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks - 5,7,8,11,12,15,16,19,21,25,26,29,32,33,35,39,40,42,43,44,45,49,50,52,54,55,57,58,64,65,66,68,69,71,73

The Open will start at 8am back at the Blueberry Field and dog number 15 will be the starting dog.

The Amaeture will start at 8am and parking will be at the Quarry at the double barns.

Derby will start at 10am and will be back at the Ditchfields.

And the Qualifying placements were already posted above (thank you).

And a BIG THANK YOU to my *G* for allowing me to use his ID since I lost Brians password and my password still isnt working and the new ID I created still hasnt been authorized so I can post otherwise I am Peconic Baypeakes in yet another alias. 

Have a wonderful evening and thank you to our Qualifying judges, participants, puppies and workers for a wonderful day 

Katherine 

Love ya G I owe you ;-)


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok I got em

5-7-8-11-12-15-16-19-21-25-26-29-32-33-35-39-40-42-43-44-45-49-50-52-54-55-57-58-64-65-66-68-69-71-73


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Go sister Chill


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

AM CBs to LB: 1,2, 4,5,6,8, 9, 10, 12, 14, 15, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 46, 47 48, 50, 51, 52, 53

Derby CBs to 3rd: 3, 4, 5, 6, 9, 10, 11, 14, 16, 17


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks :5, 7, 11, 19, 21, 25, 26, 32, 33, 35, 39, 42, 43, 44, 45, 49, 50, 52, 55, 65, 66, 73.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

The Open will start at 9am at Bill Thompson's, callbacks are as follows:

5,11,21,26,43,44,49,52,58,65,66 

The Amaeture will start at 8am back at the Quarry, callbacks are as follows:

1,2,4,5,6,8,9,10,12,14,15,20,22,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,36,38,39,40,41,42,44,46,47,48,50,51,52,53

A BIG Thank You to our beloved Derby judges, participants, puppies and workers for pushing thru and finishing the Derby today. Roger and Grace you are wonderful and we all banged out the Qual and Derby in one day each  Sue (Roger's wife) did a tremendous job marshalling  The Derby Placements are as follows:

1st #6 Yellowjackets Ramlin Wreck- Nancy Sills 
2nd #17 Aarrow - Barton P Clark 
3rd #4 CK's Beacon - Lasal Banty - Mark Mosher 
4th #11 Dogwood's What Was I Thinking - Beth Harman - Scott Dewey 
RJam #5 Chipper Spreader - Brad Vail - Scott Dewey 
Jam #9 Orient Express - Ann Strathern - Kristen Hoffman 
Jam #10 CK's La Bella Luna - Marion Stroud-Swingle - Mark Mosher 
Jam #14 Devil on Mount McKinley - Susan Metka/George Metka/Randy Bohn 
Jam #16 Rock River's Bouncin' Off The Walls - Greg Johnson - Scott Dewey 

Congratulations to all and we'll see the rest of you in the morning 

Katherine  (still under G's alias)


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone have the correct callbacks after land blind in Am?


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Hey Gov...thank you for the correction...you are absolutly right the callbacks for the am are incorrect. The callbacks are as follows for the am which will still be at the Quarry at 8am:

1,4,5,6,10,12,14,15,20,22,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34,36,38,39,42,47,51,52

Those are the correct callbacks, thank you for your patience and understanding 

Good luck to everyone today 

Katherine 
LIRFTC


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone have the results from the Open & Amateur?


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Amateur Placements:
1st - #34 Cahoots - Bart Clark
2nd - #33 Hunter - Malcolm Haith
3rd - #4 Star - Alex Abraham
4th - #29 Pedro - Delores Smith
RJ - #5 Moss - Mike Liviskie
Jam #6 Krunz - Craig Stonesifer
Jam # 31 Pilot - Alex Abraham

Open Winner - Delores Smith with Pedro
don't have the other placements


----------

